# Snow and Blue Econo Series??



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone have an opinion on these decoys... They are cheap enough and I am a big fan of real geese decoys, but what are these decoys made of, are they plastic or that coated cardboard? Would they hold up in tuff weather conditions and the wind?

The second question i have is about the Carry Lite econo series snow goose shells? Do they stack well? Do they hold up well in tuff weather conditions?

Did anyone use any goose gloves this spring? How did they work? Do they hold up to wear and tear? Can they be washed?

What is good paint to use on old canadian goose shells to turn them into snow goose shells?

Thanks for the help guys...Your answers always save me a little money on trial and error..
Bandhunter


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My first question is this. What kind of hunting are you doing spring, fall?

If in the spring are you hunting migrators or staging birds? Can you leave them out all year or are you moving around alot? What states are you hunting? How many times a year are you gonna hunt?

I guess my answer depends on what your planning on doing.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I am going to be hunting mainly spring, but if migrators are coming through in the fall i am sure I will put the spread out along with my honkers too.. I will be hunting ND mostly but we are planning a Canada hunt every year too.... I would probably be using the decoys 10-15 times a year, but that depends on the hunting situation.. We would pic the decoys up after every hunt.. Let me know...
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You wont be pulling migrators in fall. It will never happen.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I am asking about the performance of these decoys and accessories? If you have used these decoys or know someone who has had good or bad experiance with the decoys let me know your opinion that is what i am asking..And any snow goose that comes through the state is a migrator right? Well that is what i meant.. Why is everyone trying to start an argument.. Thanks for the post can someone out there give me their opinion on these decoys and accessories..
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We're not...im was just saying you wont pull birds that are migrating really high in the fall...... you should cool down buddy. As for the dekes buy windscoks. Sillous are way to reflective. Winbsocks, and fullbodies are the best.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I used to use shells but I got rid of all of them. In my opinion to get consistent shooting you need at least 300 decoys to hunt snows. Especially the first birds in the spring. I'm sure guys will disagree with me but putting out that many shells gets to be hard work. Especially in the mud.

I still think windsocks are money well spent. Lightweight, take up little space, and they work. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Gandergrinder what about those sillys?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Here the way I look at it the econo snows are $55 a doz right?? The birds cant see them when they are coming in from striaght up, so why not buy northwinds for $35 a doz, and the birds can see the decoys when they come in from the top....Its a no brainer!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GB3 means well, he's quick to forget that not everyone knows as much as him. :roll: :wink:



BandHunter said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on these decoys... They are cheap enough and I am a big fan of real geese decoys, but what are these decoys made of, are they plastic or that coated cardboard? Would they hold up in tuff weather conditions and the wind?


I don't like silhouette snows because of a snow goose's approach. They circle straight above them so I don't see why a 2-dimensional decoy should be used. As to the actual decoy itself that you're referring to, I haven't used them...just giving my 2 cents on sillys and snows.



> Did anyone use any goose gloves this spring? How did they work? Do they hold up to wear and tear? Can they be washed?


We used them last weekend over some of mallard's stackables. They worked well, but you have to keep the fabric away from heavy mud. They can be washed. Here's a pic from last weekend overlooking my Xterminator blind with the stackables in front (on the downwind side).











> What is good paint to use on old canadian goose shells to turn them into snow goose shells?


We used Kryloc spray cans. For snows we used primer white. For juvies we mixed in some primer gray. And for the blues we used a combo of primer gray, ultra flat black, and primer white. These three blend in nice on a brown body. Here's a pic from painting a carrylite canada into a blue.









Hope this helps.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Northwinds are definitely the way to go if you have wind, which is pretty much a given on most spring days. On fall hunts however you can easily have windless conditions and IMO northwinds are one of the worst looking decoys with no wind on the market, just something to think about. Then again hunting will probably suck no matter what with high skies and no wind anyway.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any pictures of there snow goose spreads that i could take a look at?Thanks a lot...
Bandhunter


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Here you go.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Here proves my point on the sillys, these birds are locked up and coming straight down on top of the blinds. They wouldnt see the sillys if you had them out.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I won't waste my money on them, buy windsocks.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I had five dozen of the econo windsocks for about five years. I sold them for about $20/dz. and bought Last Looks to use when there is light wind or as fillers.


----------

